# Question Of The Week... ( 2019 week 32)



## ripjack13 (Aug 4, 2019)

*Can you describe your woodwork/creations in one word? What word is that? 




*
**Rules**
There is no minimum post requirement,
primates, woodticks, and leprechauns are welcome to post an answer.
And of course, Doc and the wood spinner, and the  too....


----------



## woodtickgreg (Aug 4, 2019)

Gratifying.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## CWS (Aug 4, 2019)

Simple

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Brink (Aug 4, 2019)

Explosive

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 5


----------



## T. Ben (Aug 4, 2019)

Improving

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## David Hill (Aug 4, 2019)

Satisfying

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## steve bellinger (Aug 4, 2019)

Art

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Aug 4, 2019)

Lucky

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Bob Ireland (Aug 4, 2019)

Unique

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Aug 4, 2019)

wood

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Echoashtoreth (Aug 4, 2019)

Since we are all being punny (well mostly) i will have to say ......

Shiny.....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nubsnstubs (Aug 4, 2019)

Priceless. ............. Jerry (in Tucson)

Reactions: +Karma 1


----------



## woodman6415 (Aug 4, 2019)

Tiring

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rocky1 (Aug 4, 2019)

Me? One word??

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Funny 5


----------



## William Tanner (Aug 4, 2019)

Painful

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nature Man (Aug 4, 2019)

Original. Chuck

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## FranklinWorkshops (Aug 4, 2019)

evolving

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rocking RP (Aug 4, 2019)

Useful

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nubsnstubs (Aug 4, 2019)

One .......... Jerry (in Tucson)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nubsnstubs (Aug 4, 2019)

Word ............ Jerry (in Tucson)


----------



## Nubsnstubs (Aug 4, 2019)

Threads ............. Jerry (in Tucson)


----------



## Nubsnstubs (Aug 4, 2019)

Really .............. Jerry (in Tucson)


----------



## Nubsnstubs (Aug 4, 2019)

Suck. ............. Jerry (in Tucson)


----------



## Nubsnstubs (Aug 4, 2019)

................ Jerry (in Tucson)

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Tony (Aug 4, 2019)

Struggling

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Wildthings (Aug 4, 2019)

Occasionally!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Lou Currier (Aug 5, 2019)

Ididthat

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 2


----------



## Blueglass (Aug 5, 2019)

musical, at least all my favorite ones are.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## David Van Asperen (Aug 6, 2019)

Probably not

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Acadian (Aug 13, 2019)

small

Reactions: Like 1


----------

